# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  4 pyetje shumë të thjeshta

## NORTONI

1)Si e futim nje xhirafe loder ne frigorifer?2)Si e futim nje elefant loder ne frigorifer?3)Kafshet e pyllit ishin mbledhur ne nje konference vetem nje mungonte cila ishte kjo?4)Nje djale donte te kalonte nje lume.Por ne lume kishte krokodila.Si do ta kalonte ai lumin?Ndihme( KUJDES PYETJET KANE LIDHJE ME NJERA-TJETREN)

----------


## Jack Watson

Shoku je i ri nëpër forume, mos posto gjona të konsumume. Si këto tema që hap ti, si këto pytje që bon, ke plot në këtë forum. Kërko se i gjen. Plus që hap vetëm një temë, dhe aty posto rebuset e tua.

Tung shoku.

----------


## NORTONI

ne regull por a mund te me thuash se si ta bej kete?NJE TEME ME RREBUSET E MIA?

----------

